# DNA REO



## Rob Fisher (28/9/15)

I managed to snag a Unicorn... yes a DNA REO! Haven't fired it up yet but will test and report in the next few days!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## DoubleD (28/9/15)

I am in awe of your sqounk collection 

This sqounk family pic is going to be legendary

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (28/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I managed to snag a Unicorn... yes a DNA REO! Haven't fired it up yet but will test and report in the next few days!
> 
> View attachment 36176
> View attachment 36177
> ...


Very interesting, hope you enjoyed the trip.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (29/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I managed to snag a Unicorn... yes a DNA REO! Haven't fired it up yet but will test and report in the next few days!
> 
> View attachment 36176
> View attachment 36177
> ...


suggest you name this one Matilda

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (29/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> suggest you name this one Matilda


this is Matilda see the resemblance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (29/9/15)

@Rob Fisher where did you purchased this dna reo?


----------



## Silver (29/9/15)

Awesome @Rob Fisher 
Keen to hear about this and how it goes


----------



## Riaz (29/9/15)

Nice one @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rafique (29/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I managed to snag a Unicorn... yes a DNA REO! Haven't fired it up yet but will test and report in the next few days!
> 
> View attachment 36176
> View attachment 36177
> ...


Now this is the kind of REO i'd be interested in


----------



## shabbar (29/9/15)

Nice one oom


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/15)

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher where did you purchased this dna reo?



It is one of a kind made by a specialist mod maker in the USA @VapeSnow. Only one made I'm afraid...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

